# 1.6 to 2.0sr20det swap information



## invincibleghost (Sep 8, 2006)

iam doing a sr20det swap in a 91- se sentra. ive changed the engine harnes to sr20det and i was wondering if i need to cahnge the complete dash harness in order to make it run right. so far it starts and runs but it burns out spark plugs fast. any help would be appreciated. 
i ws useing a hacked up 1.6 harness and the car ran ok and actually i bet a couple of people. but when i took it to the tuning shop i couldnt get it tuned . so i changed out the engine side harness an the brings me to were iam now.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Search n00b, search! 

here is a start: http://www.sr20forum.com/technical-information-library/87887-howto-1-6-ga16de-2-0-sr20de-t-swap.html

good luck homes!


----------

